

Startup helping recent grads learn the art of networking - tswartz
http://verko.me/blog/and-so-it-begins/

======
tswartz
After readying HN for many years, I've finally created my own project. It's
designed to help teach college students and recent graduates how to use
informational interviews to reach their career goals. Its is probably more
applicable to students in fields with a less defined career path or a less
technical degree. I would love any and all feedback.

